# setting up a wireless bridge



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

hi

just bought another wireless router and I thought of setting up a wireless bridge. for a better signal in my room.

I have a belkin g= mimo. f5d9634
and an aztech 600ew

both are wireless routers with built in modem.

what do I need to do first? is there a problem due to different brands? I can't find athe steps for this two brands will it be ok to use steps for another brand of routers?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally posted by JohnWill:

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


EDIT: No, no issue between brands as long as you can config both as above.
As for the one you use as the connecting router. I'd use the one that connects at A higher speed. I know a friend with two different routers, one connects at 1.2mbps, other does at 3mbps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The first thing you need to do is determine whether either router is capable of being configured as a wireless bridge (a few have this capability). If one does, then consult the User Guide for instructions on configuring it.

OTOH, you said something about a better signal in your room. A wireless bridge isn't going to do that for you, so maybe you really want to do as jackdw posted.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a couple of examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh I posted the wong thing. Sorry!

Best way I got better signal in my room(on a desktop anyway) was to ditch the PCI card provided antenna and I plugged in an antenna with a wire on it. Put the antenna at the end fo the desk at a 45 degree angle (omni directional and the router is downstairs) and I get very good/excellent signal at 54mbps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Oh I posted the wong thing."

You did not!  If he can run an ethernet cable you provided the best and least expensive method given what he already has.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn't he trying to use a router as a interface card? Or connect them together with ethernet?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The way I see it his title indicates "use a router as a interface card." But then he says "for a better signal." So I responded to his title while you and John gave two different ways to improve the signal in his room. What a team!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looking for a third!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought we already are three! Maybe we need to go looking for remaja.


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

oh sorry for the late reply.

I have an interface card. usb based. it's aztech too.
I also have two wireless router as I have stated.

what I need is a better signal upstairs especially in my room. I was thinking to have a wireless bridge. that I may have an amplified signal upstairs.Is that better of an understanding ?


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

my belkin is connected to the telephone line downstairs
one computer (downstairs) is connected direct with no wireless to the belkin. two are currently connected through a wireless adepter. (upstairs)

I don't prefer to run a cable.

the I plugged in the aztech router to the power and Ethernet to my computer (upstairs to configure) it. but I got stuck there not knowing what to do next.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See my post #3.


----------

